# Am I misscarrying?



## casperlass

Hi, 
I'm a newbie. Thought this may help to pass the time as all I seem to do is wait.

Anyway, quick history. I'm 39, have a 6 year old conceived naturally. Since then have had 2 miscarriages. One naturally at 6 weeks and the other from IVF at 15 weeks. Baby had all sorts wrong with it.
Now I'm 5 and a half weeks pregnant from IVF again, however started bleeding 2 days ago. Started first pink and dark blood on Sunday, but yesterday and today bright red. Only when I wipe mind or go to the toilet. So my first reaction was that it was all over. Waiting for blood test results today and just did a pregnancy test and still positive but I'm getting period pains every day from 9-5, weird as they stop in the evening!
I've so many questions. I've googled so much. I just want to know! 😬 Is it the pessaries? Irritated cervix maybe? I've swapped them to rectally now. Guess it's just another waiting game, story of my life.

If it's not meant to be then for the sake of my sanity and marriage, there will only be one more shot at this before I give up, there has to be a cut off point as it's totally life consuming and I'm lucky enough to have my son.

Anyone shed any thoughts please? Thanks.


----------



## Dory10

Hi casperlass

I'm sorry you're going through this worry  . As you'll see from a quick read through the boards bleeding in pregnancy can be an indication something is wrong or many ladies go on to have healthy babies after bleeding.  At such an early stage the only thing to do sadly is to wait.  Have you contacted your clinic for advice? By 6-7 weeks most EPAUs would also scan, your GP or clinic could refer you.

I've removed the poll for you too  

Take care

Dory xx


----------

